# Sertraline



## Tiffers (Jul 6, 2011)

It seems that anxiety is a common problem for those of us suffering from IBS, so I wondered what kind of medications people were on for it. I've been through a lot of them (effexor was evil to me, made me gain 50 pounds!), and am now on to one that is seemingly pretty good: sertraline. However, I am experiencing some side effects that are bothering me. First of all as a general question, does anyone else find that anti-anxiety meds numb your emotions somewhat? I've found that with all the ones that I've tried. Secondly, for anyone on sertraline, have you noticed that it completely takes away your sex drive?


----------



## Emma3636 (Oct 28, 2011)

I can recommend a reputable pharmacy (Sertraline) - http://onlinecheappills.com I received the order and it was on time and the pills work great.P.S. 5% discount coupon code: 9sh73h


----------



## MaybeSomeDay (Nov 20, 2011)

I was prescribed Sertraline and Xanax. I was meant to take Sertraline daily, first 6 days 25mg daily and then 50mg for the rest of the treatment. Didn't even make it till 50mg, I felt acid in stomach, big discomfort, bloating and gas. Also yea no sex drive, sleepiness, drowsiness. Not gonna touch SSRI again.Anyway anybody is different If you can handle side effects give it a try.


----------

